# Splitting a LED package?



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys,
i'm thinking to order some white SMT LED's to take my try at ditch lights. i'd think there are plenty other uses. if you noticed the white ones are over double the price of red ones. 
i'm looking at lot of 200 for 35$ shipped. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/200pcs-of-Super...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c518e1322
obviously i don't need that much but the package of 50 is 16$ ,almost double the price. so does anyone want to split? T-Man?

FYI these LEDs are 0603 package - 1.6mmx0.8mm AFAIK the smallest they make them.

or a long shot- anybody ordered already and has extra he wants to resale?

EDIT: 
already ordered 100 of red/green bicolor 3mm LEDs (color depends on polarity) and 30 microswitches. anyone needs any (when they get here)?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tankster---what can you tell me about the LEDs? Keep in mind my electrical acumen is beyond flashlight, but far short of what's inside my pc. Let me tell you what'd I'd consider using them for, and you tell me if they'd work, okay? My girlfriend has this Christmas village thing that uses a zillion christmas-tree-string light bulbs, incandescents that are about 1.5" from tip to end of base. I was thinking about replacing them with a group of smaller bulbs running from a transformer at lower voltage. So, what votage would yours take, and how much light do they emit? My guess is they won't light up the lil houses, but I thought I'd give it a shot.

thanks,


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

erm, for what you want to accomplish there's no need to go far - menards. i just bougt a LED Christmas light (50 string) for 4$ and i'm to lazy to send in for 1.5 rebate.

or you talking model scale Christmas lights? if so the choice is either grain of wheat or LED.ones i'm looking at are really small surface mount ones so i anticipate soldering taking a bit of a practice. 










in nature they handled only by machines but i've seen couple of example of ditch lights. if he succeeded soldering them i guess i could potentially too


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What I'm looking for is pretty simple, in line with my skills and knowledge of electronics. The girlfriend has all these little ceramic buildings, each with a separate incandescent bulb. Each has a standard wall-outlet plug; to use them on a plywood layout requires that I cut the wires (or drill large holes) to enable the wire to pass thru the board, then braid-and-tape all of them. Last year, I found some very small floodlights that were sized to scale, that ran off 2 AA batteries. It occurred to me that if I could find those cheaply, and in quantity, I could put one of them inside each building and deal with fine wire, smaller holes, and a lot less hassle. However, I haven't found anywhere on line to buy them, yet. They were designed to be scale-model, in front of your house type floodlights to illuminate the house, but would do great on the inside, as well. Any suggestions, beyond putting an HO scale locomotive in each living room?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I dug through the Christmas stuff and found the ones from last year. They're made by Lemax, who also seem to be into selling illuminated train buildings, bridges, etc. Here are the lights, though mine were clear instead of blue:

http://www.americansale.com/Products/Lemax-Lighting--Blue-Spot-Light-64502__927017.aspx I think I bought them at Lowes, last Christmas.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WOW, You think you solder that! I guess you will have to for a ditch light. I prefer already mounted in strips. Cut the length you want. I have trouble with soldering a diode. Price 32 cents is not bad. RS would want 3 to 7 bucks for two. What about wire?Can you get that small gage.Normally they get mounted on a strip. Cool stuff.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i was pointed to even better priced.
wire from cd rom motor winding should be small enough i think


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The price always drop so give it a year. Unless you find some with leads.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

broke down and ordered bunch of LEDs. my other projects will require some anyways
100pc. of each listed below incoming (shoud be here within 14 days):
3mm Warm white - supposedly good for headlights, will see if it is not to yellow.
3mm red/green bipolar - searchlight signals
0603 white (SMT)
0603 red (SMT)

if you want to get a couple or a dosen from me , let me know.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

WOW those are tiny.. you could get away with alot with those little lights.

Might look into getting a solder pen to hook it up.. damn they are small. This would be good for some of my HO buildings where it pays to keep things tiny.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i've seen people successfully solder those before so it is doable by some for sure. i have variable heat weller station with "narow screwdriver" tip on the soldering pen so i think i will probably eventually get it (perhaps sacrificing couple first). i seen a guy who soldered them to about 1mm thick solid wire from one side to serve as sturdy base and tiny motor winding wire on the other side to wrap around and "hide" it. as a result let with light on a stick.

i think i will be able to get away with mailing them in a regular letter (if there is interest) .


----------

